# Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !



## Snake3000 (24. September 2013)

*Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*

Hallo  PCGH Redaktion,    

leider habt ihr mit dem heutigen Tag  mal wieder einen Abonnenten verloren.  Und zwar nicht weil euer Heft schlecht ist oder schlechter wurde sondern weil der Abosupport einfach nur mangelhaft ist.

3x habe ich nun schon computec@dpv.de mitgeteilt, dass ich umgezogen bin und eine neue Adresse habe. Leider scheint man da keine Lust zu haben dies durchzuführen.

E-Mail 1 Antwort:
"Sehr geehrter Kunde,
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Wir werden Ihr Anliegen schnellstmöglich bearbeiten.... "

Hat sich gut angehört. 

Aber: Heft vor 2 Monaten ging an die alte ! Adresse.

Nochmal eine Mail geschrieben die Adresse endlich zu ändern. Fehler können ja passieren.

E-Mail 2 Antwort:
Sehr geehrter Kunde,
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Wir werden Ihr Anliegen schnellstmöglich bearbeiten....

Heft 2 ging schon wieder an die alte Adresse.

E-Mail 3 mit der Bitte um eine Bestätigung das überhaupt meine Mail gelesen wird.

Antwort:
Sehr geehrter Kunde,
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Wir werden Ihr Anliegen schnellstmöglich bearbeiten....

Und damit es ist es vorbei ! Liebe Mitarbeiter so geht es nicht. 

Ich habe weder Lust noch Zeit mich solange mit einer Adressänderung zu beschäftigen wenn ihr Vertrieb das einfach nicht auf die Reihe bekommt und einem einfach ignoriert.
Da lese ich lieber dann lieber online für lau.

Und es braucht mir hier keiner kommen mit "machs doch schriftlich per Post".  Ich erwarte von so einem Magazin mit dem Schwerpunkt dass eine Adressänderung auch per Mail möglich ist. Alle anderen Zeitschriften von mir haben es auch hinbekommen.


Ihr kämpft gegen Onlinemagazine und dann wird im Vertrieb wohl geschlampt. Da wundern mich rückläufige Abozahlen gar nicht mehr.

Die Kündigung kommt übrigens klassich per Post, wenn schon Adressänderungen per Mail nicht durchgeführt werden dürfte  bei ner Kündigung erst recht nix passieren.


Hochachtungsvoll


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*

Nur schade das dieser Thread hier bei PCGH(X) einfach gar nichts bringt, denn die PCGH-Mitarbeiter oder Moderatoren/Administratoren haben genau Null mit dem Vertrieb des Heftes zu tun, ist nun mal leider so.

Das die Möglichkeit per Mail fehleranfällig ist, und vor allem dort auch getrickst wird ist bekannt, weißt du jetzt auch, aber aufgeben ist doch eher kontraproduktiv weil dies auch ins leere laufen kann, denn deine Kündigung werden sie wahrscheinlich nicht akzeptieren wollen.
Ich glaube eher das sie jetzt von Vorne anfangen werden und an einer Lösung basteln wollen, also dich als Kunde behalten wollen und für deinen ärger etwas springen lassen werden (zb Materielle Zuwendungen oder Rabatt).


> wenn schon Adressänderungen per Mail nicht durchgeführt werden dürfte  bei ner Kündigung erst recht nix passieren.


Ich habe meine Abo Kündigung per E-Mail getätigt, dies wurde sofort per Mail bestätigt, und einige Tage später auch Schriftlich über die Post mit Brief nochmals bestätigt.
Ich will damit sagen, es geht sehr wohl, aber bei dir ist es wohl ein Extremfall, wenn ich es so nennen darf.

Ich weiß, ich weiß, hilft dir jetzt wohl alles nichts, ist mir auch klar, ich will dir nur sagen das es wahrscheinlich noch nicht vorbei ist mit dem ärger.


----------



## Smil0r (24. September 2013)

Hatte ich auch kürzlich, nochmal nachgefragt, Heft wurde nachgeschickt. Und Adresse geändert.
Hab also erstmal online die Änderung durchgegeben. Dann per email beschwert wo mein Heft bleibt und daraus ergab sich das nachsenden etc.


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*

@TE: Hast Du mal angerufen? Meist lassen sich solche Probleme dann in 2 Minuten klären. Und auch wenn das natürlich ärgerlich ist und so nicht laufen dürfte aber warum haste Du keinen Nachsendeantrag eingerichtet? Hab ich bei einem Umzug immer gemacht weil die Chance andernfalls groß ist, dass auch andere Post flöten geht.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*

Hast Du keinen Nachsendeantrag bei der Post gestellt, bevor Du umgezogen bist?
Die schicken die Post 6 Monate lang an die neue Adresse, auch wenn die alte draufsteht, und benachrichtigen auf Wunsch sogar den Absender über die neue Adresse.
Das gibt genug Zeit, selbst überall aktiv zu werden und die neue Adresse anzugeben.
Ich hab bei E-Mail-Kontakt auch oft ungute Erfahrungen gemacht, da hilft dann nur ein Telefonanruf oder selbst zur Post zu greifen.
Hilft Dir zwar jetzt nicht mehr, aber für die Zukunft vielleicht.


----------



## Atothedrian (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*

Ein Nachsendeantrag kostet aber auch wieder kanpp 20€ und wenn man seine neue Adresse allen mitteilt kann man auch darauf verzichten. Ich kann den TE hier voll verstehen. Auch ein Anruf kostet wieder extra. 

Wenn man eine Mail für den Support anbietet sollte das auch funktionieren, oder man lässt es bleiben. Einmal kann ja passieren aber öfter? Etwas fragwürdig ist das schon.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*

Bei mir hat das zweimal ebenfalls nicht geklappt - allerdings wurde es mit einem einzigen Anruf (samt freundlicher Mitarbeiterin am anderen Ende) behoben, und die verpasste(n) Ausgabe(n) wurden mir problemlos und schnell nachgesendet. Der Service ist also insgesamt durchaus ok, nur die Selbstverwaltung der Stammdaten online (und offenbar auch per Mail) kann man vergessen.


----------



## Dante1611 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*

Bin auch vor ein paar Wochen umgezogen und musste bei Computec meine Adresse ändern.
Habe einfach dort angerufen und gesagt, dass ich meine Adresse ändern möchte und die aktuelle Ausgabe, aufgrund des Umzugs, noch nicht erhalten habe.

2 Tage später hatte ich das Heft als Nachsendung im Briefkasten. Fand ich klasse!

Hoffe, dass ich zukünftig die PCGH an meine neue Adresse gesendet bekomme..


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*



Atothedrian schrieb:


> Ein Nachsendeantrag kostet aber auch wieder kanpp 20€ und wenn man seine neue Adresse allen mitteilt kann man auch darauf verzichten. Ich kann den TE hier voll verstehen. Auch ein Anruf kostet wieder extra.
> 
> Wenn man eine Mail für den Support anbietet sollte das auch funktionieren, oder man lässt es bleiben. Einmal kann ja passieren aber öfter? Etwas fragwürdig ist das schon.


 
Ein Nachsendeantrag kann aber nie schaden. Und im Vergleich zu dem was ein Umzug und die Einrichtung / Renovierung einer Wohnung kostet ist das wohl ein Witz oder?! Ach ja, und ein Anruf kostet natürlich auch extra. Nur würde ich da eher die paar Cent investieren als 3 Mails zu schreiben, eine Kündigung per Post zu schreiben und hier einen Thread aufzumachen (der eh nichts bringt).


----------



## DPr (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*

Bei einem Nachsendeantrag werden POSTVERTRIEBSSTÜCKE ( und dazu gehören i.d.R die Computerzeitschriften) nicht nachgesendet. Da muß sich der Zeitungsempfänger, bzw der Verlag dann selber drum kümmern.


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*



DPr schrieb:


> Bei einem Nachsendeantrag werden POSTVERTRIEBSSTÜCKE ( und dazu gehören i.d.R die Computerzeitschriften) nicht nachgesendet. Da muß sich der Zeitungsempfänger, bzw der Verlag dann selber drum kümmern.


 
Meine ADAC-Zeitung kam damals lustigerweise trotzdem via Nachsendeantrag auf der neuen Adresse an


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*

Mit anrufen erreicht man mehr als online per Mail. So sind meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*



Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> Mit anrufen erreicht man mehr als online per Mail. So sind meine Erfahrungen.


 
Kann ich bestätigen (wie in meinem vorherigen Post beschrieben).


----------



## Snake3000 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5678422 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur schade das dieser Thread hier bei PCGH(X) einfach gar nichts bringt, denn die PCGH-Mitarbeiter oder Moderatoren/Administratoren haben genau Null mit dem Vertrieb des Heftes zu tun, ist nun mal leider so.



Ach ich denke die Mitarbeiter möchten schon gerne wissen wieso Abonennten so abspringen und dann dem Vertrieb mal einheizen.. 
Nur darum hab ich hier überhaupt was geschrieben.




			
				ΔΣΛ;5678422 schrieb:
			
		

> denn deine Kündigung werden sie wahrscheinlich nicht akzeptieren wollen.



Ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal was die nicht wollen.  Ich habe ein Abo mit Kündigungsmöglichkeit JEDERZEIT.




> Das gibt genug Zeit, selbst überall aktiv zu werden und die neue Adresse anzugeben.



Ich habe über 8 Abos und jedes (selbst die gratis AutoBlöd^^) hat es hinbekommen nur die PCGH nicht...


----------



## altae (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*

Ich verstehe ich vollkommen. Bei einem solchen Kundenservice (wobei hier das Kunstnomen "das Kunden-Ignorieren" wohl angebrachter wäre) würde ich mein Abo auch kündigen, schon um denen klar zu machen, dass man so nicht mit Kunden umgeht. Es gibt noch jede Menge anderer Zeitschriften da draussen, die um Abonnenten froh sind. Und die PCGH kann man bei Bedarf auch am Kiosk kaufen. Kostet zwar ein wenig mehr, hat aber den Vorteil, dass man keinen Ärger mit der Zustellung hat und ausserdem nur kauft, wenn etwas drin steht, was einem auch interessiert.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*

Wie bereits hier im Thread erwähnt, hat die PCGH-Redaktion selbst organisatiorisch nichts mit der Verwaltung von Abonnements zu tun. Wir Redakteure können also keine Adressänderungen oder ähnliches durchführen. Ich melde mich aber hier, um zu versichern, dass wir von dem Problem Notiz genommen und den Fall weitergeleitet haben, sodass eine Überprüfung erfolgen wird. Danke für das Verständnis!


----------



## Tech (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kündigung wegen mangelhaften Service/Adressänderung.  Schade !*

Ich kann das nicht bestätigen. Ich habe am 01.10. eine E-Mail an dpv gesendet und hatte die Bestätigung am 05.10. im Briefkasten.


----------

